# Changeing Gravel



## kurtis (Aug 12, 2011)

looking to start a planted tank i have a med gravel bottom would you cange to a more traditional substrate bottom? and how would you go about doing that? would i need to run a cycle or will my filter be enufe? any other suggestions thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

kurtis said:


> looking to start a planted tank i have a med gravel bottom would you cange to a more traditional substrate bottom? and how would you go about doing that? would i need to run a cycle or will my filter be enufe? any other suggestions thanks


You really don't 'need' aquarium plant substrate, but it helps for sure.

I would go with a finer grain substrate suitable for plant growth, personally.

I would tear the tank down first, then drain. Start from the first step for best results and do a lot of reading and thinking on how you would want your tank before pulling the trigger.

Hope that helps


----------



## kurtis (Aug 12, 2011)

for now i kinda left things as is and am slowly pulling out plastic plants and adding real plants just to see how things work out. just hopeing things dont get out of hand your tanks look awsome by the way!!! i think as long and i remember not to pull out a real one thinking its fake i'll be. its kinda like the song one piece at a time and then i can pick what looks nice as i go instead of a bunch of plants at once. i would end up so exited then it would be to meny hard decisions and i would end up sucking my thumb in the corner. i'm going to play my first planted tank safe. any tips on low light tanks thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

A good tip for a low light tank would be:

Make sure the plants you buy are definitely low light plants..

Java ferns
moss
Anubias
Bolbitis
Most Cryptocorynes
hornwart
etc

Also, try to match the wattage with the size tank you have. 40g--40watts etc. This is a super general rule, but it works IMO

1wpg great for low light plants.


----------



## kurtis (Aug 12, 2011)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> A good tip for a low light tank would be:
> 
> Make sure the plants you buy are definitely low light plants..
> 
> ...


k thanks did good so far three java ferns were me first planted today in fact. in grass looking taller one you could piont me to. i have a rock that i would like to carpet with moss petco sells them on a matt(?) would that work or do the need more to root to?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

About your java fern.. They grow from a rhizome, so don't plant them in substrate, but tie it to a rock or driftwood, just like moss.

If you tie moss to a rock or driftwood, plant it thin for best results.

EDIT
Taller grass.. jungle vals, but I prefer the look of _Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae_


----------



## kurtis (Aug 12, 2011)

k thanks dippy if i ever figure out how to put pix on ill get you some love all your tanks if i mine to look half as good as yours ill be doing good!!! thanks for the help any more questions ill be looking for you.


----------

